
Beyond “The Last Lecture”: Design lessons I learned from Randy Pausch - rosspw
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/20/beyond-the-last-lecture-design-lessons-i-learned-from-randy-pausch/
======
rosspw
This July marks five years since Randy passed away. He had a profound effect
on me in grad school, and then on the world through his Last Lecture -- and I
hope that sharing these lessons will help honor his memory.

